# Norman owners



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

I tried to bring an old Norman thread back to life and it didn't take.

I have two Norman's that I really enjoy playing!

I have a 6 string cutaway with a pickup and a 12 string with a pickup.

Sound up if your a Norman fan?


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Gave a B20 to my nephew and have another B20 electric CW.
Wonderful play/sounding guitar.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

I have a B20(6) that’s a goodun and I’ll sell it to you cheap.


----------



## John Reilly (Apr 7, 2018)

I have a B15 from mid 80`s I bought new , takes a lickin and keeps on tickin , when I`m pickin .


----------



## jayoldschool (Sep 12, 2013)

Still have my late 70s Norman that my father bought for my mom at International Music at St. Laurent shopping centre. Great guitar.


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

B15 from the mid-90's but it's been in the case for quite awhile as I've been playing my electrics, exclusively.


----------



## Greg Ellis (Oct 1, 2007)

I don't know if it's only guitars from a specific span of years, or something about my skin chemistry, or just plain old bad luck, but I've had the finish on the back of the neck get all sticky and gooey on two different Normans.

I stripped the one I cared about (a B20 Folk) and refinished the back of the neck with Danish Oil with good results.

Excellent instrument besides that.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I've had a few (one at a time) as student loaners around the lesson studio. Great bang for the buck, though I don't generally play them myself. Good sound and playability, factory set-up is reasonable, and they look keen. At the moment I've got a folk size Norman with a burst finish.


----------



## JacquesP (May 23, 2019)

Got that B30 brand new with the hard case since 1984.
I've just had it "retuned" and restrung and it plays very nice (still).
There are better acoustic guitars out there of course, but that little Norman sure sounds great after all these years.


----------

